# Send photos for April Tank of the Month!



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well since we haven't had a TotM since November and people have shown some interest in it, I will start this back up once again. Take a picture of the entire tank and send it to me in a PM. At the beginning of the month a vote will open for the pictures submitted the previous month. You may submit the same tank each month, but it may not be the same picture.

So send me your pictures of your tanks. Don't forget to send me your Photo of the Month, were you can take a picture of any single aquatic item in your tank. Let's get a lot of photos for April!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

For those of you unsure of what to take a picture of, take a look at the June winners pictures http://www.fishforums.com/forum/totm-tank-month/24762-june-totm-winners.html.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I tried to do this before and got 3 pics it was a waste of time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

i'll send u one once i get my fish to stand still....anyone a hypnotist here?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> I tried to do this before and got 3 pics it was a waste of time.


I have more TOTM pics than POTM pics right now. I think it will work this month. The sidebar pic is a bit of incentive I guess.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

does it have to have fish in it? lol if not ill send a picture of my 125 sw  even though its in its cycling phase


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No. Fish are not a requirement.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

This is still running right???


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes. Send those in.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Hoping to see mine in there :S


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for all of your submissions. I have recieved the 10th picture for Tank of the Month today, so there is no more room for new pictures. The Photo of the Month still has space available.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool! Hoping to see it around soon!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

BML! gimme ur email id! or add me. [email protected] have a pic for next month. dont wanna upload it here just as yet.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm excited  I've never seen a real TOTM take place


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry Zakk both contests are full now. I also appoligize in the delay in response. I was visiting Phoenix the last few days and I havent been checking the forums.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

lol thats cool. add me 2 msn. will forward u the snap for May once its opened.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

is potm still up because i would love to enter...and how do you send a pm???

oh..and can i send you more than one pic.....please write back 


ty


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

its closed goto!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is closed until the 1st of April. On the 1st, you can submit 1 picture for the May POTM and 1 picture for the May TOTM.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Zakk I updated all my contact info so you can just click it in the sidebar. I never use those though. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000805077719
Gmail Talk - bmlbytes


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Who visits Phoenix? People run from there screaming while their little feet burn. 

Too bad I am spending my afternoon there today LOL. Run I tell you RUN!!!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I was visiting a school there. I actually liked the school enough that I enrolled for class there right after I got home. So I guess I won't be visiting Pheonix, but living there. And it is a year round school, so I get ALL the weather  Oh and the weather is PERFECT this time of year.

EDIT: Oh wait, you already live in AZ. I don't need to tell you about weather. Unless you live in the mountains....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

man am thinkin WHT u gonna do with all ur tanks?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You can have them if you want to come to America to get them. 

Na my parents will most likely take care of them. I am allowed to have up to 20 gallons of aquarium in my dorm. I will probably take my marine tank since it is the most difficult tank to take care of.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

makes sense.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I am hoping I can get written permission to keep my frog also.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

You'll enjoy the weather BML.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well in Arizona it's opposite of Minnesota. Fall through spring it is nice, summer is too hot. In MN its the oposite. Spring through fall is nice, with winter being too cold. And since it is a year round school, I dont get to skip the hot summer.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The real difference is that in Minnesota you actually HAVE weather. In Phoenix you have a lot of nothing changing at all except getting hotter and hotter and hotter with little indication that its slipping up on you because it looks exactly the same outside in January as it does in July. During monsoon season you do actually get to see interesting sky things. Other than that... sky sky sky. Oh wait look! more sky. I never thought blue skies could be annoying until I moved to Arizona LOL. You look up in 115 degrees and scream at the sky I WANT A CLOUD!!!!

I have lived in a bunch of places in Arizona. In terms of overall happiness with balance of weather and ecology etc I am liking Prescott the most. I do thoroughly enjoy snow so I liked living in Flagstaff a lot. But there it was just pine tree after pine tree after pine tree. That's when you shout at the world give me ANYTHING but a pine tree! 

I was born and raised in Colorado and Nebraska. Much prefer the winters there, but I die in the summer in Omaha. Like honestly it made me sick when I went back. 

What school are you going to?

And you have to let me know when you get here so I can annoy you live and in person.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

when u move to Phoenix, AZ lemme know.....i got a childhood friend livin there. she is the coolest cat i know.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Obs, I am going to go to the University of Advancing Technology in Tempe.

Zakk, I will be going there at the end of August.


----------



## nikole957 (Dec 5, 2010)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> I'm excited  I've never seen a real TOTM take place


Sorry Zakk both contests are full now. I also appoligize in the delay in response. I was visiting Phoenix the last few days and I havent been checking the forums.


----------

